# Everyone think "PUSH"!!!! Pics added, some are graphic



## Remuda1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Been watching one ewe closely for about a week now.  She's in labor this morning.  I have a doctors appointment 50 miles away......and husband left yesterday for a business trip.  I have to leave here no later than 9:30.  Won't be back until probably 12:30 or 1:00.  PLEASE think "push" for me and maybe she'll be done before I have to leave, LOL!  It's just amazing how they seem to pick the craziest times to lamb.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh....the timing!!!  Hope she either has it quickly, or waits for you to get home!!  Wish you were my neighbour...I'd rush right over


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol, thank you! Nothing so far, she settled down and is laying down. I'm on my way to Fort Worth I will keep you posted as soon as I get home. Thank you for the well wishes


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Push! PUSH!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got home. She's in the process. Thick ropey mucous so far. She's up and down.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like a good sized baby, but it appears to be presenting with nose and two feet forward.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad she waited for you to get home!!!  Woo hoo!!!  Sounds like an uncomplicated birthing coming up...just how we like em

Just came in from pounding fence posts and hoped I hadn't missed it


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay.... 






Mom and baby are doing well. While she was cleaning it, A foot poked in and out of her vulva... (second lamb) Anyway, this one was presented back feet first. Tiny, tiny little hooves. I don't know how this works but it was like the first baby was full term and the second premature. It died shortly after birth and that was for the best. 

It's hooves we're soft, it was parrot mouthed and it had a clear bubble on its tummy that I could see intestine through. I did take a picture. It wasn't awful looking, but just wanted to have it for records on that ewe. If you all would like to see it, I will post it but only if you all say so. Here is a closer pic of mom and baby. The only thing wrong with THIS lamb is that it's got a nasty appendage between it's hind legs, lol!!





Still waiting for mom to pass placenta


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your healthy lamb...and sorry the twin was so premature.  It's strange that one was full term and the other was not...wonder if that happens often?  Yes, I would like to see the photo just for reference should I encounter the same thing one day.  I learn so much on this forum!

Now you relax and put your feet up!


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 21, 2012)

well at least she waited till you got home,  sorry about the second one,  would also like to see the picture.  I'm tossing around the thought that maybe the surviving lamb was just stronger in utero and took all the nutrients the second needed, or premature or something else wrong.....

congrats on the survivor, too bad about the evil appendage between his legs though,   ........    I have finally gotten to the point where I just figure, well he'll be good eating.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks a big lamb  So sad to hear about the other


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind thoughts. I will post the pic of the little premie, if you think it might not sit well with you, DO NOT SCROLL DOWN. I'm on my phone so I hope I scrolled down far enough.

























I didn't check the sex.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2012)

That bubble is odd on the little one...have no idea what would cause that?  Perhaps they all have that until they are bigger?  Poor little thing!  Had it survived, not sure what could have been done.

Glad your ewe and the survivor are doing well


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 21, 2012)

it looks like it might be an umbilical hernia, where the area around the umbilical cord area has not closed off completely yet.   

how's mom and the other doing?


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 21, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> That bubble is odd on the little one...have no idea what would cause that?  Perhaps they all have that until they are bigger?  Poor little thing!  Had it survived, not sure what could have been done.
> 
> Glad your ewe and the survivor are doing well


It looks like an umbilical hernia ?????


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 21, 2012)

I was thinking umbilical hernia as well, I've just never seen one and didn't know that it would be transparent.  I left the little baby to go get my pistol because I did not want it to suffer, it was obvious it wasn't going to be able to survive, but by the time I got back (about 3 minutes) it was already gone (thank you Lord).  

Mom and baby are doing okay.... the ewe just now finished passing the placentas, she only had a short piece (bout 8-10 inches) hanging out of her when she finished lambing.  Called my vet and he said to gently pull but not so hard that it would break.  I pulled it a little farther out and left it then she did the rest of the work with the first placenta...... but she still had a skinny thing hanging out of her that didn't want to come out.  I came back in and called him again, he told me what to do but by the time I got back down to the barn, she was passing the second placenta herself (thank you again Lord!) 

 It looks like the lambs left eye is a little buggy.  It can see out of it no problem and the eyelashes are not turned under.  But it just looks a little buggy.  LOL, I swear this is my first lambing season and it seems like I am seeing every wacko thing that can happen.  Hopefully after this season, I'll have a normal season next time.  Just glad she finally got rid of the afterbirths and I can sleep tonight  .  

I'll take a couple more pics tomorrow and see if I can show you what I mean about the left eye.  Maybe you all can tell me what's going on with it.  

Thanks again for *being there* for me, lol!  It may sound crazy, but it's nice to know you guys are here!! Now all I have to do is stay awake till 9:00 for the bottle babies feeding


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hope the little guy's eye is better soon...you are having every experience imaginable through this lambing season!!  Bottle feed and then get some rest...you must need it badly by now!!!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good morning y'all  . Mama and baby are doing well. I tried to get a pic of babies eye, but had limited success and I think it looks better today. It is a large lamb





Haha, that picture makes it look gargantuan!! Here's another one that makes it look little





He is much taller than the twins that are born on Valentines Day.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2012)

He's adorable!!  Glad his eye is doing better.  How many more pregnant ewes do you have?  You are going to need such a long down time after all of this!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 22, 2012)

ROFL!!  THAT is the truth, Bon.  I only have four more to go and it will be several weeks before the next one goes.  I'm just going to enjoy the ones that are already here until that time comes  . I am still hopeful that I will have another completely normal, easy, unassisted lambing in the next batch.  Out of 6 lambings, I've had ONE, lol.  But they were not all awful and so far, the first was truly the most difficult for both the ewe and myself (and hubby), both physically and stress-wise.  Some of them were just odd.  

When I tell most people that we have ewes lambing they're like "Oh, that must be so much FUN!!!!"  Lol, it IS but it doesn't occur to them that there is stress involved as well.  Anyhow, I wouldn't change things or sell the flock, I will just continue to learn from all of the experiences and try to do the best I can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 22, 2012)

What an adorable little guy! Congrats on the healthy one and sorry about the premie.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 22, 2012)

Sometimes babies heads get deformed a little bit during birth. It's possible that the eye looks buggy because its head got smooshed a bit.  Might not be, but it's a possibility.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry about the deformed lamb.  And congrats on the healthy one!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you .  I think the little one's eye is all better.  I let he and the ewe out into the maternity paddock today with the rest of the mamas and babies and I had a hard time discerning the new baby from the twins born on Valentines Day so the possibility of a mooshed head is probably pretty good.  I was so surprised (and thankful) she was able to have one that size on her own.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 29, 2012)

just saw you added pictures..the twin was definantly strange looking, but the great thing about the internet is we all can learn from other's experiences! 

The survivor looks good..although I think you need to name him Eyegor..(whose seen Young Frankenstein with Gene Wilder? LOL)..it doesnt look so bad, honestly.

Lambing is stressful for me..not as stressful as foaling ever was..but it's still stressful.


----------

